# My daughter on The Gruffalo Trail



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I posted this over on Talkphotography and thought I'd do the same here.
I'm just gauging peoples thoughts on it. Forget she's my daughter as I do get it that the shot can seem creepy to some. Just after some feedback really.

IMG_7763 by nick brennan, on Flickr


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I like it.
It seems as if she's running towards the figure in the distance - not sure if that was the intention.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

rob28 said:


> I like it.
> It seems as if she's running towards the figure in the distance - not sure if that was the intention.


To be honest, the sun was so low in the sky I didn't see him until after I took the picture! But I think it gives the picture more depth. I have cloned him out on another one, and it seems a bit empty if that makes sense.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I think the second figure completes the shot, intentional or not. :thumb:


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Fantastic shot mate . I agree though you do need to keep the second figure in 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A great shot,the other figure is a must.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback so far. I'm definitely leaning toward leaving him in. It definite;y adds some meaning to the shot


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmm I'd like to see it without the man and also the little boy in the photo. I think the boy as a minimum take away from her


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Will_G said:


> Hmmm I'd like to see it without the man and also the little boy in the photo. I think the boy as a minimum take away from her


My lightroom skills won't stretch to the little boy but if anyone else fancies a try, you're more than welcome!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks like there are 3 people in the shot? A woman maybe?

I can have a quick go in PS to clone them out.


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

That is a beautiful shot.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> It looks like there are 3 people in the shot? A woman maybe?
> 
> I can have a quick go in PS to clone them out.


By all means Maxtor. I can mail you the original if it helps?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Quite a quick edit.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

That's really good Maxtor!
Thanks


----------

